# Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?



## derHammer (4. September 2008)

Servus, bin grad dabei meinen Schein zu machen und konnte schon einige Male Erfahrungen sammeln. Ich hab mir auch schon Ruten gekauft, darunter auch 2 DAM Ruten. Explizit Spinnruten. Egal ob mit geflochtener oder mono, ich komm nie über 25 Meter weit raus. 

Sobald ich meinen Schein habe will ich aber mal an den Main schön auf Zander, Barsch und Hecht spinnen. Da ich Hobbybastler bin, mache ich mir meine Wobbler usw. selbst. Die Wobbler sind meist recht klein und wiegen ca. 20-30 gramm. 

Welche Rute könnt Ihr einem Anfänger empfehlen, mit dem ich auch mal über 80 Meter weit komme? Mehr als 100 Euro möchte ich aber auch nicht ausgeben. Welche Rolle könnt Ihr empfehlen? 

Und wo ich schon dabei bin: 
Ich hab mir im Angelladen um die Ecke ne No-Name Rolle für 20 Euro gekauft und ne 0,15 geflochtene aufspulen lassen. Wenn ich mit Mono werfe habe ich NIE Verwicklungen oder Knoten. Mit der geflochtenen gelingt mir nicht ein einziger Wurf. Ich mein ich wusste ja, dass man schon etwas vorsichtiger Auswerfen muss, aber bei mir gelingt wirklich kein einziger Wurf. Kann das nur an der Rolle liegen? Ich mach ja sonst nix anderes als mit der Mono: Bügel auf, Finger drauf, Überkopfwurf und PLUMPS liegt der Wobbler 3 Meter vor mit mit 100 Knoten im Wasser. 

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Nitro (4. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*

Moin Hammer 
ich will dir keine falschen Hoffnungen machen,aber 80m wirst du damit nie werfen können.
Für die 20 Euronen hättest du dir lieber eine gute 0,25 mono kaufen sollen.
Kaufe dir für 70-80 Euro eine gute Rolle mit Ersatzspule wo du dir die Geflochtene aufspulst.


----------



## DHD (4. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*

@Hammer 

Das klingt fast so, als hättest Du zu wenig Schnur auf der Spule mit der Geflochtenen.

Würde Dir auch dazu raten, eine vernünftige Rolle zu kaufen.
Aber auch dann halte ich 80m Wurfweite für unrealistisch und auch nicht unbedingt sinnvoll, denn bei solch einer Entfernung kann man nicht mehr wirklich von Köderkontrolle sprechen.

Gruß

Dennis


----------



## Ollek (4. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*



derHammer schrieb:


> Welche Rute könnt Ihr einem Anfänger empfehlen, mit dem ich auch mal über 80 Meter weit komme? Mehr als 100 Euro möchte ich aber auch nicht ausgeben. Welche Rolle könnt Ihr empfehlen?



Das richtet sich nicht zuletzt danach welches Wurfgewicht die Rute hat bzw. welchen Köder du werfen willst.

Aber als absolute Weitwurfpeitsche kann ich dir die Spro Jana Maisel 3m 60gr,WG empfehlen, mit keiner anderen gleichwertigen Rute werfe ich weiter. Die gute Jana ist nicht umsonnst Castingweltmeisterin.  

Auch Gummifische lassen sich ohne viel Kraftaufwand weiter werfen als mit einer gleichwertigen Sportex z.B. (zumindest ist das meine Meinung)

Als Rolle hab ich dort die allseits beliebte TwinPower (älteres Modell :vik drauf.


----------



## derHammer (4. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*

Ja da bedank ich mich doch schon mal, die Spro werd ich mir mal ins Google ziehen zwecks Preisermittlung. 

@DHD: Zu wenig Schnur war es wohl nicht, eher zu viel denke ich. Hab auch nochmal 20 Meter abgezogen aber der Effekt war der Gleiche. Leider. 

Wie weit werft Ihr denn so beim spinnen aus? Also ich find 20 Meter irgendwie zu wenig.


----------



## WickedWalleye (4. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*



derHammer schrieb:


> Wie weit werft Ihr denn so beim spinnen aus? Also ich find 20 Meter irgendwie zu wenig.



Gegenfrage: wo willst du denn hin mit deinem Köder?

Das man Weiten von 80m und mehr braucht kenn ich nur vom Mefoangeln, oder im großen Fluss auf Rapfen.

Die Uferbereiche sind jedenfalls sehr viel interessanter zu befischen und da braucht man nicht so die Wurfweite.

EDIT: Kann auch (mit) an der Rolle liegen, nicht alle sind für Geflochtene gut geeignet. Normalerweise wirft man mit Geflecht eher etwas weiter als mit Mono.


----------



## Chrizzi (4. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> [...]Das man Weiten von 80m und mehr braucht kenn ich nur vom Mefoangeln[...]




Nicht mal da, wenn dir einmal so ein fettes Schwein im knietiefen Wasser begegnet ist, fragst du dich, warum du die 70-80m geradeaus wirfst und nicht vor deinen Füßen angelst.

Aber mit dem Meerforellengeschirr liegt man bei ~70-80m denke ich mal, zumindestens hat das eine Messung auf der Wiese mal ergeben. 

Nur ein 25g Snaps kann man nicht mit einem 20-30g Wobbler vergleichen. 80m mit einem Wobbler sollte schon arg schwierig werden.


----------



## crazyFish (4. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*

Nun die Probleme mit der geflochtenen könnten daran liegen, dass dir Rolle die Schnur nich sauber genug wickelt.

Um weit raus zukommen muss die ganze Ausrütung aufeinander abgestimmt sein. Eine lange Rute die sich gut auflädt mit grossen Ringen, eine dünne Schnur, eine Rolle mit einem relativ grossen Spulendurchmesser und vor allem entscheidet der Köder mit seinem spezifischen Gewicht und seinem Luftwiderstand wie weit es raus geht.

Zum Thema wieviel Wurfweite ist die Frage wie du die ermitttelt hast, vom Auge her verschätzen sich da viel extrem. Bei einem grossen Gewässer denkt man: _"Mensch da komme ich ja kein Stück raus"_, selbe Kombo an einem kleineren Gewässer: _"Hilfe ich treffe gleich das andere Ufer"_ .

Aber auch zwanzig Meter können beim Spinnen ausreichen, derzeit befische ich Krautkanten und dann sinds meist noch krürzere Würfe, also immer soweit bis man dem Fisch auf dem Kopf trifft |rolleyes.


----------



## WickedWalleye (4. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Nur ein 25g Snaps kann man nicht mit einem 20-30g Wobbler vergleichen. 80m mit einem Wobbler sollte schon arg schwierig werden.



Spöket?


----------



## Chrizzi (4. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Spöket?



Ist für mich kein richtiger Wobbler, auch wenn er so genannt wird. Es ist einfach ein Spöket... mehr nicht, aber ja der fliegt auch wie der Teufel.


----------



## crazyFish (4. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ist für mich kein richtiger Wobbler, auch wenn er so genannt wird. Es ist einfach ein Spöket... mehr nicht, aber ja der fliegt auch wie der Teufel.



Je mehr so ein Bastard aus Blinker und Jerkbait, aber Hecht habe ich damit schon fangen können, wenn man also weit raus *muss* dann ist der ne gute Wahl.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*

Jo, und der Spöket und Kumpane hat keine Schaufel, außerdem ist er balanciert, das macht die Gurke zu einer richtigen Rakete. :m
Mit normalen Wobblern, Schaufel, 2 Drillinge, kommt man i.d.R. auf max. 44m, wie der Stollenwerkweitwurftest das ergeben hat. Da macht die Aerodynamik des Köders einfach schluss. Ich habe einige leichte ~10g Wobbler, die prallen bei 26m vor eine "Schallmauer", da ist einfach Schluss, fällt senkrecht runter. Der Luftwiderstand des Köders wird auf große Weite zum primär stark limitierenden Faktor, dann folgt die reine Masse zu ausgeworfener Schnurlänge, die kann man auch nicht ändern wenn man den Köder wieder haben möchte. 
Nur beim berüchtigten scharfen Peng fliegen die Köder erheblich weiter.



derHammer schrieb:


> Die Wobbler sind meist recht klein und wiegen ca. 20-30 gramm.


Hol Dir eine typische mittelschwere Meerforellenrute mit guter Rolle, dann klappt das auch mit der Weite, soweit überhaupt möglich.
D.h. 3m bis 3,10m, und WG 10-40g. Du kannst gute Ruten auch für 50 EUR schiessen, als gebrauchte noch günstiger. Eine Rolle wie eine Shimano Exage oder was Metallisches aus dem Haus Ryobi/Spro läßt dich auch die Schnurprobleme vergessen.
Rute und Rolle lassen sich dabei zusammen für 110-120 EUR erstehen, und das lohnt sich! 
Und Beratungsthreads zu gut&preiswert Spingeräten gibt es hier im AB inzwischen tausende!


----------



## Ollek (4. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> J oder was Metallisches aus dem Haus Ryobi/Spro läßt dich auch die Schnurprobleme vergessen.









  man gut das du es nicht ausgesprochen hast sonnst gäbe es wieder  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 seitens der Stellaristen :q


----------



## derHammer (10. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*

Danke für die vielen Infos. Ich hab jetzt mal auf die Shimano Exage 4000 FA geboten, mal schauen was dabei rumkommt. Dann werde ich die Rolle erstmal an meiner Spinnrute testen, wenn ich dann immer noch nicht hinkomm dann hol ich mir eben noch ne neue.


----------



## Palerado (10. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*

Ich habe mir für die Zwecke eine Penn Millenium Spin für 50€ und eine Ryobi Ecusima für ca. 30€ geholt.
Da kommt schon Freude auf und teuer war die Kombo auch nicht!

Aber 80m komme ich damit auch nicht


----------



## derHammer (15. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*

So, die Shimano Exage 4000 FA ist die Meine. Für 32 Euro kann man nicht mal meckern. Bin ja mal echt gespannt wegen der Schnur. Wenn es damit wieder nicht klappt liegts wohl doch an mir.


----------



## Zanderlui (15. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*

also ich fische die 4000er auch mit 15geflecht und die wicklung ist sehr gut für den preis der rolle!
also bei mir gab es noch keine verwicklungen-allerdings muss immer zug auf der schnur sein du darfst sie nicht zu locker aufwickeln dann entstehen perrücken beim nächsten wurf!!!


----------



## Chrizzi (15. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*

Wenn's nicht klappt, versuch's mal mit einer Mono in der Stärke 0.28-0.31mm Die sollte auf einer 4000er Rolle kein Ärger machen und damit kannste gut werfen. Wenn das nicht klappen sollte liegt es an der Rute oder an dir. 

Bevor hier jemand meckert, ich frag mich wofür ich Geflecht beim Wobblerangeln brauche, bzw. Spinnfischen allgemein. Gummifisch und Jerkbaits... ok da seh ich das ein. Aber für den Rest finde ich Mono angenehmer und ein Haken kriegt man damit auch gesetzt.


----------



## Zanderlui (15. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*

kommt auf die vorliebe an welche schnur man nimmt.angel eigentlich auch mono aber wenn ich mit köderfisch angel und den über den grund zupfe und die bisse ganz fein sind und ich auch schon so weit werfe was das gerät her gibt muss man ganz klar sagen spürt man bei mono keinen biss sondern nur wenn der fisch schon dran hängt und man ihn mit zieht!bei geflecht spüre ich genau wenn er den köderfisch nur anguckt#6


----------



## Chrizzi (15. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*

Naja ein Kumpel hat jetzt mal Mono an der Küste getestet, ich bin dazu noch nicht richtig gekommen (zur Küste) und er meinte ab 50-60m merkt man ein Snaps flattern wenn er absinkt. Dann frag ich mich, warum ich Geflecht nehmen soll, für's Forellenangeln. Mit einer brauchbaren dehnungsarmen Mono sollte das alles kein Problem sein. 

Aber deine KöFi Zuppelmethode ähnelt schon arg das Gummifischangeln, was eine Ausnahme ist. 

Aber bei Wobbler/Blinker/Spinner/Swimbaits hat man die Schnur ja immer auf Spannung, da sollte das kein Problem sein, ein Biss zu merken. Gerade eine dickere Mono hat weniger Dehnung als dünnere, da macht sich schon was bemerkbar. Ich werde bald eine 31er testen, wovon mir die 26er schon sehr gefallen hat. Die 26er hatte weniger Dehnung als eine 28er Stroft, zumindestens war dies mein Empfinden. Ich denke mit einer 31er oder 33 werde ich auch noch T-Rigs testen, aber wohl kaum noch dieses Jahr.


----------



## Zanderlui (15. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*

siehst du da fische ich dann feiner-du nimmst 31-33er mono und ich ziehe eine 10er geflecht rauf gleiche tragkraft bei der hälfte des schnurdurchmessers!!!
wirst noch hinkommen das bei manchen angelmethoden solche finessen und feinheiten den unterschied bringen!


----------



## Chrizzi (15. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*

Fragllich wie dick eine 10er Geflochtene wirklich ist. Wenn ich mir ~30er Mono oder noch besser FC drauf spule, ist das sicherlich besser als eine Vermutlich (real) 20-25er Geflochtene).


----------



## Zanderlui (15. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*

wenn ich 10er sage meine ich 10er!!!!die schnur ist fireline christel0.06-0.08 und die kommt etwa mit einer 10er dann hin von der stärke!!!und wenn ich 10er fireline nehme ist das ne 15-17er also immer noch ganz teil dünner als ne 30er mono!


----------



## Chrizzi (15. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*

Die Crystal ist auch sichtbar wie sonstwas... Ich kenen zwar nur die Whiplash aber die Fireline ist ja das selbe was die Sichbarkeit angeht. Da fahr ich lieber mit 30er FC/Mono auf, als mit einer 10er Crystal. Nebenbei hat FC auch weniger Dehnung als normale Mono. 
Aber das ist ja geschmackssache.


----------



## Zanderlui (15. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*

will jetzt nicht meckern aber irgendwie suchst du immer wieder nach kritikpunkten....
habe ja auch nicnt gesagt das ich die crystal fische weil sie unsichtbar sein soll-das ist mir egal und da glaube ich nicht dran-nur weil einer fc erfunden hat sollen die fische sich mit einmal so an der schnur stören damit es einen grund gibt dieses zeug zu kaufen-naja wer es braucht!
ich fische die crystal weil sie bei sehr dünnen durchmessern eine hohe tragkraft hat und nicht wegen der sichtigkeit.
beim dropshot angeln benutze ich auch kein fc sondern normale mono in grün oder was auch immer!und fange genauso!
außerdem habe ich eineige schnüre getestet und bin dann bei der crystal zum entschlussgekommen die passt am besten zu dem angeln was ich mache!


----------



## Chrizzi (15. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*

Wie gesagt, ist geschmackssache. FC hatte ich auch vorerst nicht vor zu fischen, da mir das Zeug zu anfällig ist. Ich hab momentan ne braune Mono drauf. Für Gummifisch eine Geflochtene (keine ahnung welche) mit ~3m klare Mono dazwischen (da das echt eine dicke Geflochtene ist nur die war halt auf der Rolle drauf). 

Aber es hängt halt davon ab, was man mag, ich mag keine Geflochtene, daher versuche ich die einfach zu umgehen. Wer mit Geflecht klar kommt, soll sie nutzen - aber mein Fall ist es einfach nicht.


----------



## zokky (15. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*

Mit einer FC Schnur einen haltbaren Knoten zu binden ist auch nicht einfach, jedenfalls meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Chrizzi (15. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*

Das ist nicht das Problem... Problem ist, wenn FC ein Knick bekommt, ist das eine extremere Schwachstelle, als wenn normale Mono ein Knick bekommt. Da ich so weit es geht nur noch mit der Baitcaster fischen will, kann es doch mal passieren, dass man sich dann mit einem Backlash das FC schrotet, da hab ich keine Lust drauf.


----------



## Sargblei (15. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*

Ich hab eigentlich immer nur Mono Schnüre gefischt , aber die Neugier hat mich dann doch mal zu einer geflochtenen getrieben.Und ich muss zugeben , das ich die ersten Tage auch laufend Perücken fabriziert habe.|rolleyes
Ich war schon wieder kurz davor den "Mist" wieder von meiner Rolle zu entfernen , als aufeinmal Ende war mit Perücken.Jetzt möchte ich die nicht mehr missen.
Denke die geflochtenen müssen vielleicht erstmal "eingeworfen" werden ? ;+


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*



Sargblei schrieb:


> Denke die geflochtenen müssen vielleicht erstmal "eingeworfen" werden ? ;+



Vielleicht muss man sich auch erstmal selber drauf einstellen.

Ansonsten: ich spul meine Geflochtene immer "von Hand" auf: mit zwischen den Zehen gehaltener Kugelschreibermine durch die Schnurspule - abgebremst duch Teppich - über'n Leitring auf die Rolle. |supergri Und das wirft sich bereits beim ersten Wurf wie ne Eins. Ne gute Geflochtene ist z.B die DynaCable, die Tufline XP oder die Quantum Quattron Braid. Die sind sich allesamt ziemlich ähnlich und nehmen die Form der Spule nicht an.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> wenn ich 10er sage meine ich 10er!!!!die schnur ist fireline christel0.06-0.08 und die kommt etwa mit einer 10er dann hin von der stärke!!!und wenn ich 10er fireline nehme ist das ne 15-17er also immer noch ganz teil dünner als ne 30er mono!



Puha...Fireline Chrystal das dickste Seil was ich kenne die 0,12er Probe von nem Kumpel war um einiges dicker als meine 0,17er Spiderwire und um länge sichtbarer....Ich glaube nicht das du Chrizzi was erzählen musst Aus dem Blinker vorlesen kann jeder....Aber schon beachtlich wie man einfach jede Angelmethode so beherschen kann wie du 

Schlagt mich, Steinigt mich aber meine Meinung bleibt bestehen:vik:

Tight Lines Flo


----------



## Zanderlui (15. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Puha...Fireline Chrystal das dickste Seil was ich kenne die 0,12er Probe von nem Kumpel war um einiges dicker als meine 0,17er Spiderwire und um länge sichtbarer....Ich glaube nicht das du Chrizzi was erzählen musst Aus dem Blinker vorlesen kann jeder....Aber schon beachtlich wie man einfach jede Angelmethode so beherschen kann wie du
> 
> Schlagt mich, Steinigt mich aber meine Meinung bleibt bestehen:vik:
> 
> Tight Lines Flo


 

wieso lese ich aus dem blinker vor????den kaufe ich mir gar nicht-wenn ich ein prospekt mit werbung will gehe ich in den supermarkt!#c#c
und welche angelarten soll ich alle beherschen????habe ich das irgendwo geschrieben????
und auch du sagst etwas über die sichtigkeit der crystal-was hier gar kein thema war sondern was chrizzi meinte gelesen zu haben in meinem post!!!

jetzt bin ich mal auf deine antworten gespannt


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> wieso lese ich aus dem blinker vor????den kaufe ich mir gar nicht-wenn ich ein prospekt mit werbung will gehe ich in den supermarkt!#c#c
> und welche angelarten soll ich alle beherschen????habe ich das irgendwo geschrieben????
> und auch du sagst etwas über die sichtigkeit der crystal-was hier gar kein thema war sondern was chrizzi meinte gelesen zu haben in meinem post!!!
> 
> jetzt bin ich mal auf deine antworten gespannt



Die Sichtigkeit war nur so nebenbei genannt, alleiner der Durchmesser grenzt schon al Willkür selbst bei dern eh verlogenen Durchmessern.

Warum ich das schrieb, weil du bei jeder Angelmethode und Art schreibst, als ob du der ultra pro wärst.
Zweitens weil du dir raus nimmst Chrizzi der sicherlich mehr auf dem kasten hat als du, schreibstt das er auch mal die tricks und kniffe der profis rausbekommt. Du und Profi genauso ein profi wie die aus dem Blinker

mfg Flo


----------



## Zanderlui (15. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Die Sichtigkeit war nur so nebenbei genannt, alleiner der Durchmesser grenzt schon al Willkür selbst bei dern eh verlogenen Durchmessern.
> 
> Warum ich das schrieb, weil du bei jeder Angelmethode und Art schreibst, als ob du der ultra pro wärst.
> Zweitens weil du dir raus nimmst Chrizzi der sicherlich mehr auf dem kasten hat als du, schreibstt das er auch mal die tricks und kniffe der profis rausbekommt. Du und Profi genauso ein profi wie die aus dem Blinker
> ...


 
ich schreibe nur meine tipps und das was ich weiß mehr nicht!

habe ich nie geschrieben das er die kniffe und tricks der profis raus bekommt irgendwann....
habe lediglich gesagt das man irgendwann bemerkt wenn man was ausprobiert und soweiter bei sich selbst heraus findet was am besten ist und was man verbessern kann-so war mein geschriebenes zumindest gemeint!und nicht das von den profis lernen sondern von sich selbst und an seinen eigenen techniken feilen die man irgendwann mal von jemanden abgeschaut hat aber bei sich selbst individuell optimiert zum beispiel...

ist eine schöne behauptung was du denke ich gar nicht bewerten kannst da du mich überhaupt nicht kennst-da sieht man die oberflächlichkeit deiner seits durch solche aussagen

habe nie gesagt das ich ein profi bin wetrde es nie sein und auch nie werden!!!denn es gibt keinen profi-es gibt nur jemanden der öfter fängt als andere und sachen besser kann aber profi muss  für mich alles und überall können und sowas gibt es nicht-es gibt nur spezialisten in einem bestimmten bereich-zum beispiel spinnangeln oder so!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> wirst noch hinkommen das bei manchen angelmethoden solche finessen und feinheiten den unterschied bringen!



Nö, das heißt nich das er es nich kann, und weiß|supergri|kopfkrat

Hat nix mit Oberflächlichkeit zu tun, sondern die Postings hier sagen schon viel über jemanden aus....

Und wer sich von dem netten Herrn und seiner tolle super Schnur blenden lässt, ist selber Schuld.
Die Schnur taugt evtl was beim schleppen wo man nie ind die nähe von Hindernissen, da die normale Fireline eine hohe Tragkraft hat, aber ansonsten ist sie nicht zu gebrauchen.

Und ja die Durchmesserangaben sind selbst bei den verlogenen Durchmesserangaben der anderen noch Willkür.

mfg Flo


----------



## Chrizzi (15. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> siehst du *da fische ich dann feiner*-du nimmst 31-33er mono und ich ziehe eine 10er geflecht rauf gleiche tragkraft bei der hälfte des schnurdurchmessers!!!
> wirst noch hinkommen das bei manchen angelmethoden solche finessen und feinheiten den unterschied bringen!



Da steht's doch... Das beinhaltet _auch _die Sichtigkeit der Schnur. Ich kenne nur die 10er Whiplash Crystal. Die ist ja mal deratig sichtig und dick, da kann ich mir wohl eine 40er Mono nehmen und hab mehr Spaß mit.

Dazu glaube ich auch nicht, dass die 0.06mm Fireline Crystal eine reale 10er ist. Wenn ich in ein Angelladen komme, werde ich mir mal 1-2m mitnehmen und mir die Strippe anschauen. Aber 0.10mm sind verdammt dünn, guck dir mal die Stippvorfächer an, da hast du ein Vergleich und das sind 16er oder 18er Schnüre. 

Mit der 14lb oder 16lb Schnur (14lb = 31er / 16lb = 33er) wollte ich Zander vom Grund pflücken mit einem T-Rig. Da wird's wohl ehr eine 16lb Schnur.
Die 14lb ist unterwegs und die nehme ich für Barsche/Hechte. 
Eine Combo ist geplant und wird hoffentlich bis nächstes Frühjahr was, da ist notgedrungen eine 12lb (28er) eingeplant. 
Ich denke nicht, dass Fische dickere Schnüre groß scheuen, die sie nicht/kaum sehen. Auch das gehört zum "feinen" Fischen.
Nebenbei ist Mono "leiser" als Geflochtene, soll zumindestens so sein, aber das ist nur für's Twitchen und ähnliches Interessant. Vermutlich ist es auch total egal, aber wenn man schon mit dem feineren Fischen anfängt... 

Im Regelfall sollte eine 20-25er Mono für ziemlich viel reichen, wenn nicht gerade Hindernisse im Weg sind, reicht mir eine 8lb (23,5er) für alles aus. Da ich aber zum Teil in einer Au fische, wo Seerosen+Büsche schon einiges an Hindernissen bieten, steige ist auf stärkere Schnüre. Daher kommt bei mir auch eine 12lb auf eine 3,5-14g Rute. Ob das Optimal ist weiß ich nicht, der Blank ist aber bis zu 10lb (US Schnur = ~30er) ausgelegt, also passt das. 

@Flo, ich würde nun nich sagen, dass ich "mehr auf den Kasten hab", kann ich auch nicht, da ich hier niemanden im Board kenne. Dazu komme ich auch zu selten zum Angeln, ich weiß nichtmal mehr, wann ich den letzten Fisch gesehen hab (außer mein Desktop). Gerade jetzt ist das alles Shit, bezüglich des Vordiploms hab ich keine Zeit mal die Rute zu schwingen.


----------



## Zanderlui (15. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*

habe dort ja auch vorher von der sache mit dem köderfisch über grund zupfen gesprochen und dazu gehörte auch diese aussage!!!
von welchem herrn soll ich mich denn blenden lassen???
und übrigens ich angel meist auf der müritz dort ist genug freiwassser ohne hindernisse(falls nicht bekannt größter binnensee deutschlands!)


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*

Tja wenn du aber Köfis über den grund zuppelst, angelst du nicht im Freiwasser....

mfg Flo


----------



## Zanderlui (15. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*

ne das nicht aber über sandgrund ohne hindernisse!!!!!oder meinst die leute hier haben soviel zeit das sie steine auf der müritz verteilen!!!???
das ist hier ein großer unterschied ob ich zum beispiel auf einer großen talsperre angel oder auf der müritz vom untergrund her-das einzige was wir hier an hindernissen haben ist kraut oder mal ein paar flecken mit ein paar großen steinen -sehr wenig oder muschelbänke!!!


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Puha...Fireline Chrystal das dickste Seil was ich kenne die 0,12er Probe von nem Kumpel war um einiges dicker als meine 0,17er Spiderwire und um länge sichtbarer....Ich glaube nicht das du Chrizzi was erzählen musst Aus dem Blinker vorlesen kann jeder....Aber schon beachtlich wie man einfach jede Angelmethode so beherschen kann wie du
> 
> Schlagt mich, Steinigt mich aber meine Meinung bleibt bestehen:vik:
> 
> Tight Lines Flo



Hallo Flo,


musste das jetzt sein mit dem Zitieren?

Ich hab extra ne Ignorierliste, damit ich sowas _nicht_ lesen muss. |rolleyes

Jetzt musste ich's doch lesen. #q


----------



## Zanderlui (15. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*

nur noch mal so als beispiel-habe eine 4000er und 1000er exage.
auf der 1000er habe ich die normale fireline 10er drauf geht grade so meiner meinung nach-da will ich mal eure 30er oder dickeren schnüre drauf sehen da braucht ihr denn zum werfen gar nicht den bügel aufmachen da die schnur schon daneben liegt!
aber naja ihr wisst ja das ich nicht so gut bin wie chrizzi und aus dem blinker die profis so gut oder schlecht sindwie ich von daher es zwingt euch keiner meine beiträge zu lesen!!!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*

Sorry Wicked....den nutze ich jetzt auch mal

Ne Fireline macht selbst beim 2 Zücken über ne Handgroßen üblichen Stein schlapp....selbst ein Ast und die schnur ist hin.....Außerdem kann man die Schnur fast garnicht einwerfen weil sie dann schon die ersten Perücken gebildet hat und abgeschnitten werden muss.

mfg Flo


----------



## Chrizzi (15. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> aber naja ihr wisst ja das ich nicht so gut bin wie chrizzi und aus dem blinker die profis so gut oder schlecht sindwie ich von daher es zwingt euch keiner meine beiträge zu lesen!!!



Hab ich nie behauptet.




Zanderlui schrieb:


> nur noch mal so als beispiel-habe eine 4000er und 1000er exage.
> auf der 1000er habe ich die normale fireline 10er drauf geht grade so meiner meinung nach-da will ich mal eure 30er oder dickeren schnüre drauf sehen da braucht ihr denn zum werfen gar nicht den bügel aufmachen da die schnur schon daneben liegt!



Auf einer Baitcaster macht eine dicke Schnur keine Probleme, das ist ein riesen Vorteil der Rollen. Da seh ich kein Problem auf einer Calcutta Conquest 51 mal 75m 0.285mm Schnur zu fischen. Zwar ist es eine recht schwere Rolle (205g), aber das passt schon.


----------



## Zanderlui (15. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*

@chrizzi

damit war auch dein anderer kollege gemeint!

es war hier aber die rede von einer stationärrolle von anfang an!!!

@flo

deshalb kommt ja auch ein stück mono davor!!!#6aber die kleinen tricks und kniffe bekommst du auch noch raus!!!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> @flo
> 
> deshalb kommt ja auch ein stück mono davor!!!#6aber die kleinen tricks und kniffe bekommst du auch noch raus!!!



Tja nur ein stück Mono reicht auch nicht immer, warum überhaupt Mono wenn es hardmono oder Fc gibt was viel Reibungsfester ist? Fc ist sogar weniger sichtbar, so das su auch weit aus höhere Durchmesser wählen kannst!!! Aber die kleinen Tricks und Kniffe bekommst du auch noch raus!!!!


----------



## Chrizzi (15. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> es war hier aber die rede von einer stationärrolle von anfang an!!!



Jop. Nur bei 20-30g Wobblern auf Hecht wird eine 4000er Rolle nicht verkehrt sein, da kann man ohne Probleme eine 30er von Fischen.


----------



## Zanderlui (15. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*

warum sollte ich mir extra fc kaufen und das auch noch dicker????#c
nehme einfach ein stück mono 25 oder 30er was da ist und binde es ran und es reicht.brauche keine,,unsichtbare schnur" dafür mir extra zu kaufen! aus aber scheinst ja von dir aus schon wieder zu sehen das das nicht funktioniert-denn warte ich mal ab bis es hier nicht mehr funktioniert was ich da fische und denn sage ich dir bescheid!!


----------



## Zanderlui (15. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*

@chrizzi

ich habe ja auch nur gesagt so in etwa bei gleicher tragkraft ist geflecht dünner!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*

Eine 1000er Rolle und 10er geflochtene ist eine komische zusammenstellung, Die Rolle hat meist garnicht die Bremskarft die schnur auszunutzen bzw. ist sie zu unstabil einer 10er auszureizen so könnte man dann auch auf Mono ausweichen oder wählt einfach einer Rollennummer größer mit der man dann auch erheblich weiter wirft. Ausgenommen ist jetzt natürlich das Vertikal angeln.


mfg Flo


----------



## Dirt (15. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*

feederrute (mit genug wurfgewicht, empfele mindestens 120 gramm) 
mit speedfutterkorb (60g)...
solltest du gut zielen können solltest du damit auf lange distanz gut treffen


----------



## Zanderlui (15. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*

@flo

was nun kein fehler oder was anstößiges in meinem letzten post gefunden das du nun auf ältere zurück greifen musst!!???

also die normale fireline finde ich überall wo ich bisher geschaut habe nur in 10er minimal deshalb habe ich die auf der 1000er weil ich davon auch nur 100m zum testen gekauft habe mir gefällt die sache aber persönlich sehr gut deshalb bleibt sie drauf!ist meine persönliche meinung-das mit der bremskraft habe ichnoch nie beachtet wäre aber mal ein gedanken wert!


----------



## Zanderlui (16. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*

@der hammer

undwie läufts mit der exage???hast sie schon getestet mit geflecht???oder nur mono???


----------



## Carissma (16. September 2008)

*AW: Weit werfen mit welcher Rute?*

guten tag 

also ich weis ja net was du mit 80 meter vor hast aber 25 wuerden erstmal einen guten angang machen. wegen deiner rutenwahl schau das du was weiches mit net so lange aber dennoch gute wurfmoeglichkeiten findest egal ob D.A.M. oder Daiwa oder was auch immer wegen deiner schnur wuerde ich dir eine fierline empfehlen hab die schnur selber auf meiner spule und absolut null problemo also 

Viel Glueck und Petri Heil


----------

